# Hoof rot??



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I just returned from a 9 day deer hunt in Saskatchewan.

We harvested 5 mature bucks that were 3.5 yrs of age and older.

Every deer we harvested had hooves that were falling apart.

Toe points were broken off, outer hoof shell was seperating from the soft under tissue, etc.

Every hoof looked like it was in real bad shape.

Anybody have any suggestions what this is and what causes it??

Thanx

Hunt


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

SOunds just like what you listed it as. Hoof rot. Cattle get this if they are in wet conditions. There is also a harry wart/abses they can get in hoof. That can be rearlly nasty looking. I am sure one of are MSU people can supply us with a picture for reference. I have some but they are not the greatest picture. If you get a chance take a picture and post it. The wart is something that is contagious to hoofed animals.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

It is possible that these deer had recovered from a case of foot rot, also known as necrobacillosis. It has been seen in White-tailed deer from Saskatchewan before--Gary Wobeser reported it in the Canadian Veterinary Journal in 1975 (CVJ Volume 16, pages 3 through 9). The bacteria (Fusobacterium necrophorum) that causes this disease is a common species in fecal material and the disease usually occurs when animals are congregating around food or water (during drought conditions) sources where fecal material is present and during times of stress and inadequate nutrition. Oftentimes the disease occurs as a result of mingling with domestic species (cattle and sheep). Lameness is oftentimes seen in affected animals. Transmission of the bacteria from the contaminated feed or water area occurs as a result of a physical defect in the protective layer of the skin and multiplication and toxin production in the skin tissue occurs. The toxins kill the local tissue and it is possible for the bacteria to gain access to the blood vessels and spread to distant internal organs via the bloodstream. At all affected sites the principal disease process is necrosis (death) of the tissue. The typical lesion seen with necrobacillosis is a zone of necrotic tissue sharply demarcated from the adjacent living tissue. In chronic cases, dead tissue is shed from the affected areas. That could explain the sloughing of the hoof tissue that was observed. Oftentimes the affected limbs are greatly swollen at the infected sites. We have not seen foot rot in deer in Michigan since we have been here (1977) and I am not aware of any records in wildlife in the state.
Another disease that could show hoof damage is one of the Hemorrhagic Diseases (either Bluetongue or Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease). I am not certain if Saskatchewan had any cases of either of these diseases this year--we have not had any cases in Michigan since the early to mid 70's. This viral disease affects the vascular system so there is damage to blood vessels and hemorrhages are oftentimes seen on all of the organs. In severe cases blood is present in the body cavities. In chronic mild cases the animal can survive and a gross lesion that is seen is abnormal hoof wear. Usually there is a distinct line of demarcation on the hoof and the ragged wear on the hoof occurs from that site. We have seen lesions in deer in Michigan with this type of wear and generally all of the limbs are affected.
Sloughing of the hoof tissue can also occur in the event of a traumatic injury, but usually only one or 2 of the hooves of a particular animal are involved, and usually we don't expect to seen it as often as you are reporting.
From your description, I would lean more towards the foot rot or Hemorrhagic disease diagnosis. Depending on the exact lesions seen would determine which of these two diseases is the most likely. Have you contacted the Wildlife agency in Saskatchewan and asked them about the lesions seen? It would be worthwhile for you to do so as they could probably tell you if they have seen cases of either of these diseases in their province. I would be interested in hearing what you find out. Tom Cooley Wildlife Biologist Rose Lake Wildlife Disease Lab

Everything you want to know about deer feet!!
Jean


----------

